# How to remove CA Security Center



## techMachine

hi I'm trying to remove CA security center from a computer, I got all of the components out except for ca website inspector, when it tries to uninstall it gives me an error message: E9039 and won't remove it. can anyone help?


----------



## Zealex

hey i hope i dont get introuble for "advertising" other forums but here is CA's offical forums, ask there i remeber when i used ca 2008 for optiumum i got loads of help there.
http://homeofficeforum.ca.com/homeofficeforum/
hope i helped


----------



## booradley

I had this problem also recently and only after much pulling backwards and forwards on technical support to CA did they drop on my desktop what you need to remove it in the form of a .VBS file.

I have zipped up this file and attached it to the post for those wishing to remove the firewall and encountering this E9039 error problem.


----------



## usp2

Thanks for the file. It got CA's firewall off my computer, but CA's anti-spyware still won't uninstall. Any advice?


----------



## ebackhus

REVO Uninstall.


----------



## elcatmandu

i know how to remove the CA off the computer, i work on National Help Desk call center and we support CA, maybe this website will be helpful for you. www.twcurl.com
Good luck if you still have the problem


----------

